# jvc lt26x466



## madman666333 (Dec 17, 2008)

this tv was working fine and then it turned off and wont turn back on just like previous post about panasonic. these are my moms sets in AZ and im in FL. they both exhibit the same symptoms and died within 2 days of each other. so now she has no tv. everything else in house works so i dont think it was a power surge. any ideas would be greatly appreciated. im thinking power supply or fuse for this one too.


----------

